# Otocinclus question



## kittykatydid08 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a male Betta in a 1.5 gallon aquarium. To keep him company I decided to get a Otocinclus (also because of some minor algae issues). Should I get two because in the information on them it says they should be kept in groups?

P.S. I will be moving Tiger (the Betta) and Fiesty (the Otocinclus) to a 5 gallon aquarium a week from this Saturday.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah i would get 2 even more than that would be better but in that size tank just get 2 and at the absolute most 3.


----------



## kittykatydid08 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you. I wasn't sure because of the small tank size, but like I said I will be upgrading them to my 5 gallon in a week. So they will have plenty of room.


----------



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

kittykatydid08 said:


> Thank you. I wasn't sure because of the small tank size, but like I said I will be upgrading them to my 5 gallon in a week. So they will have plenty of room.


Hey kitty,
I had 4 oto's in a 5 gallon and it just seemed pretty cramped for them, maybe 2 would work better but I moved mine to a 10 gallon and they seem alot happier. They are very fast and active fish (they're either very active or very relaxed, not much of an inbetween) and so its good for them to have soom room. I would also reccomend a nice hiding spot for them as they are easily startled and enjoy hiding out sometimes. I have African Mopani wood which they love. They also love live plants which they will eat the algae off of. 
Definitely one of my favorite fish to watch. Good luck and let me know how the move goes.


----------



## kittykatydid08 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks, I will I have a 5 gallon with a betta and three dalmatian mollys and then my 1.5 gallon with the two fish right now so it should be fun. . .


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

In such a small tank you will not have enough algea for them all to eat-feeding them zuchinni is a good idea.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Tank is too small for Oto's, they really only thrive in large planted tanks.


----------



## kittykatydid08 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I have some algae wafers that I have been feeding him/her (I don't know what it is). Are there any special ways that you have to feed the zucchini? I have never fed any of my fish anything other than flakes and blood worms for my bettas.


----------



## kittykatydid08 (Mar 19, 2011)

toddnbecka said:


> Tank is too small for Oto's, they really only thrive in large planted tanks.


Are you talking about the 5 gallon?


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

ive heard just the opposite, that they like small tanks where there isnt much open water


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Oto's aren't likely to thrive in anything smaller than a 29. They aren't a hardy fish like BN pleco's, much more sensitive to water conditions. Smaller volumes of water are relatively unstable, both in temperature and water chemistry, and small tank simply don't have enough surface area for the algae and biofilm that Oto's eat to grow on. 
They're also social fish, best kept in groups. For algae control on smaller tanks a single nerite snail is quite effective, and they don't reproduce.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have ottos in a 15 gallon 'old' tank. It has been set up for well over 8 years now and the ottos are fine. However there is a ton of algae in the tank and I leave the back and side walls algae covered for them. It is a planted tank too. I leave them lots of hiding spots as well as lots of open space. They are constantly busy- zipping about from one leaf to another. 
Once or twice a week I throw in some nuked cucumber for them. I have had this lot for about 6 months now. They are replacing my previous ottos that I had for 5 years.
They do best in well established tanks with regular water changes.


----------



## kittykatydid08 (Mar 19, 2011)

The move went great and everyone is happy in their new tanks. I am going into town this afternoon to pick up zucchini. Is there any kind of special kind to get?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Just zuccini! But make sure you take out any big seeds in the center and nuke a slice for about 20 secs in the microwave.
I have had fish( not ottos) die from eating the seeds in english seedless cucumbers.


----------



## kittykatydid08 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok. Thanks. How big a piece should I put in there?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

In such a small tank, it shouldn't be too much of a problem to get rid of the algae yourself. Oto's need more room and aren't very hardy at all.


----------



## kittykatydid08 (Mar 19, 2011)

I was looking for something that was small and could keep my Betta company. They are in a 5 gallon now and are perfectly happy, they eat and swim around like crazy.


----------

